# rod question



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

just curious, but do you guys use a medium or medium light when casting jigs and raps for walleyes? i have swung back to medium actions, but sometimes i think i may be over gunned.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i like the ml myself. i just dont need a stiff rod fir this type fishing. if im fishing where its not crowed i actualy like to use my eagle claw 6'6" featherlite. and for night fishing walleye in the rivers in tenn i use a jig. i like to use 15 lb ripcord braid from cabelas. i can feel the jig sit on the river bottom. but this is just what i do. hope you get all the feedback you should get on here. there really a great bunch of fisherpeople. have a great season.
cant wait!
....sherman....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

thanks, sherman. i do use both and like them both. last night i hit a 25" eye and was really glad i had the extra muscle.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

hey 
great eye. i havent fished the western basin for years. and havent fished the maumee for years. but im just so excited about this year. instead of waiting untill july to fish the central basin. i think i,m goint to have to try the western basin this june. i cant wait for july. we have our family reunion memorial weekend. or i would be on erie. fished that weekend for yrs. then they started our reunion. i just would like to catch some eyes like the one you got there. oooooh boy do i have the fever. you wouldnt think a 60 yr old man could get so excited about a fish picture. have a great season....sherman....


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2011)

sherman, we are about close in age and in enthusiasm. most of my fishing is done to the east at pymatuning and mosquito and on into pa. fun trying to land a fish like that in waist deep water, huge waves and wind.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

i use a 7 ft. ml cabelas classic with 8 lb. fireline. i am mostly fishing for saugeye but it feels just right. i can cast 1/8 ounce jigs and feel every bump with it and has good backbone for the hookset.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I am a weak hooksetter, so I prefer the medium, braid is really growing on me fast. So I like a 6' to 6'6 medium, with fast to xtra fast tip. I always like a little heavier rod than most people for most of the fishing I do. Something about those ML-L setups being real flimsy drives me crazy.


----------



## auglaizewader (Aug 30, 2007)

I bought a 7' fish eagle 2 from cabelas in med lt last year and love it. I looked for the weights that I use the most (1/8 -5/8) on the rod. I am happy I spent a little extra money from my usual $60 combo.


----------



## Headboat Hunter (Apr 18, 2010)

rapman said:


> just curious, but do you guys use a medium or medium light when casting jigs and raps for walleyes? i have swung back to medium actions, but sometimes i think i may be over gunned.


Medium Action! I do not like ML at all for walleye.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

How much do you consider the body of water when purchasing M or ML for a rod? I have a M for Lake Erie walleye, but I'm thinking of a ML for inland lakes.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

rapman said:


> just curious, but do you guys use a medium or medium light when casting jigs and raps for walleyes? i have swung back to medium actions, but sometimes i think i may be over gunned.


For the maumee I use a 1 peace 6" medium light with 20lb power pro moss green line, mono backing, 3/4oz - 1oz trolling weight, 12 lb mono leader, med floating jig and various color grubs. The med light rod with braid helps you feel alot more and the mono leader helps you save your line and weight if you get snagged really bad. Thats just what works for me. I see alot of different set ups out there. My Best advise is to experiment and find what works best for you.

*SIDE QUESTION* Has anyone used the St. Croix eyecon rod? Curious to see if its worth the money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

i have been using both for over 30 years and bounce back and forth. what i like for throwing rapalas is the medium though. there are no subtle hits when throwing raps for either smallies or walleye. the extra backbone is the main reason. however, i hear and read of more guys using mls. (btw, i use premiers and absolutely love them. i prefer a full cork handle).

spaniel, i do all inland fishing for eyes and smallmouth and prefer the medium action. the last couple of years i have taken 5 lb smallmouth and i think the extra muscle of the med. action helped bring the fish to hand.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Rapman,
What kind of reels do have with the rod?
Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

spaniel, i use shimano symetres but i do have a quantum kinetic that is a workhorse. 6lb test is the heaviest i go.


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

so many reels..........which one to buy?????


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I use both M and ML. They have different weights they can handle. I Like the ML for lighter Jigs and a little more sensitivity. When jigging, I'll Lindy rig the other rod and set in holder.


----------

